# Audmonal Forte 120mg Capsules (Alverine Citrate)



## shortie

So i have been on Audmonal Forte 120mg Capsules (Alverine Citrate) for 3 weeks now - 1 capsule 3 times a day. TBH, i have not noticed any difference. Anyone else been prescribed it by their doctor and has it given you any improvement?My main problem is the predominance of IBS-D and a morning rush. Mornings are hell, i try getting up 2 hours before work and it seems the earlier i get up,the longer my body waits for a BM. Once i am at work, its like i need half a dozen BM's within an hour, the fact that im out the office and away from a toilet makes this really stressful. Like many other, i get a real urgency that i need a BM there and then. I also get the same symtems if i am due to go out anywhere no matter what time of day and i start stressing about what if i need the loo.


----------



## jmc09

I've tried every antispasmodic available and EVERY one of them was useless to me,I might has well have been taking sweets.Try antidiarrhoeals like imodium,lomotil or codeine as these will help with the morning D.


----------



## shortie

I do tend to rely on loperamide but i get worried about using it far too frequently. Worried about long term side effects


----------



## jmc09

Loperamide has no long term side effects other than functional problems that us IBSers get.I was told this by the consultant i see who is a world renown specialist on it.Some problems that can happen with some people,myself included are bloating and having to up the dose to become more effective. This may not happen to you.Loperamide has not been proved to damage liver,kidneys,pancreas or any internal organs like other drugs can do.


----------



## shortie

Have you ever heard of long term us causing skin rashes?I only ask as i had a patchy rash on my chest about 18 months ago which went after a week of antibiotics. Fast forward 18 months and the rash has come back, Doc doesn't want to give me anything for it at the moment until he tries to improve my stomach, he feels a course of antibiotics may temporarily make my IBS worse.Its a none itchy rash, has anyone had similar?


----------



## jmc09

I cannot say Ive heard of that effect myself.http://ibs-care.org/about.htmlTake a look at this website. These are the team that look after me.


----------



## shortie

i'll have a good read, cheers JMC09


----------

